# A Clip of my Danocaster!



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Hey folks!

Was relaxing a bit this evening and noodling around on my Danocaster Esquire. I decided to plug in my KTR and go for an inspired jam. Running into a custom Deluxe Reverb/Matchless DC30 patch on my Axe FX II. The standard is "Misty" which I was inspired to try after hearing Roy Buchanan play it in the PBS doc bearing his name. Hope y'all dig!


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkingloudness%2Fmistyjam

Here's her picture, with a dear friend for good measure. 










W.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

I dig.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

I like!
Almost made me want to push my coffee aside and grab a snifter of brandy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I like!
> Almost made me want to push my coffee aside and grab a snifter of brandy.


Cranked up the Hammond.....


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for checking it out!

W.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Never took you as being "as helpless, as a kitten, up a tree…"
Nice work bud.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That seems to me like there's a slide in there. I love your phrasing. First class.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

sambonee said:


> That seems to me like there's a slide in there. I love your phrasing. First class.


No, but I do absolutely adore the sounds of slide and steel guitar, which I tried my best to emulate here on my regularly tuned guitar. The action is fairly low so it is easy to slide across the strings.

W.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The slurring on the strings is very mature. Great feel. Keep jamming.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome - great touch!!!

Do you have the Budz pup in the Dano?


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

b-nads said:


> Awesome - great touch!!!
> 
> Do you have the Budz pup in the Dano?


Yes, sir. I was told it's the "Danocaster" specific wind model that he does; it's flawless in this guitar and I have no plans to do anything to change that fact.

W.


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice one, Will!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

King Loudness said:


> Yes, sir. I was told it's the "Danocaster" specific wind model that he does; it's flawless in this guitar and I have no plans to do anything to change that fact.
> 
> W.


David makes my favourite pickups - and he's damned good people. Congrats.


----------

